# Hi - just bought 1st motorhome and joined Wild Camping today



## aliwat (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi -  really looking forward to many trips - we live in Cumbria and bought our 1st motorhome a few weeks ago - 2 outings so far - 1 wild camping and 1 on a site - enjoyed the wild camping more and hoping to go to Shap meet in December. I'm interested in finding places within say 1 to 1 1/2 hours drive in any direction. Thanks and look forward to meeting some of you. Ali


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## oldish hippy (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi and welcome to forum plenty of places on poi's


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello Alison, welcome to the forum :wave:

See you in December...


----------



## aliwat (Oct 4, 2013)

*Hi mariesnowgoose*



mariesnowgoose said:


> Hello Alison, welcome to the forum :wave:
> 
> See you in December...



Hi mariesnowgoose and thanks for the reply - please excuse me as I haven't used forums before so hope this is going straight to you and not everyone! A bit of practice needed to familiarise myself with it. Are you the organiser of the meet and so does that mean there is room for us to come? Alison


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 4, 2013)

aliwat said:


> Hi mariesnowgoose and thanks for the reply - please excuse me as I haven't used forums before so hope this is going straight to you and not everyone! A bit of practice needed to familiarise myself with it. Are you the organiser of the meet and so does that mean there is room for us to come? Alison



Everyone can see this, Alison  :lol-053:

But worry not - who cares?! 

If you want to talk on a one-to-one you can send someone a PM, or "Private Message".
Just click on their name to take you to their "Profile".
You'll then be able to see an option to send a private message to them on the left hand side of the page.

Yes, I'm organising the music meet together with whitevanwoman (Jess). She also lives in Cumbria 

If you go to the thread for the music meet, you'll see I've added your name to 6-8th December list.

Just click here to go straight there:  *Winter Music Meet*

I've put you down for a fish and chip supper as well, but if you don't want one don't worry - Jess (whitevanwoman) will be getting proper confirmation of who wants fish and chips etc. the week beforehand, and that's AGES away !!!


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 4, 2013)

Welcome to the Site and to the best pastime in the world!
Regards Rog.


----------



## jennyp19 (Oct 4, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum


----------



## Shindig (Oct 4, 2013)

:camper:

Enjoy


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Oct 4, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum 

Have lots :fun: with your new :camper:


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Oct 4, 2013)

*welcome*

welcome to the site that can find any hidey hole to park up for a night or two :dog:


----------



## onion (Oct 6, 2013)

:welcome:Hi welcome & have a good time & lots of fun .


----------



## shawbags (Oct 11, 2013)

:welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome, your spoilt for choice in Cumbria if you enjoy wilding.


----------



## Diplodicus (Oct 13, 2013)

*Diplodicus*

You could try Jenny Browns Point - very narrow lane but parking either side of the cattle grid - care needed not to block gate.  Lovely views towards Morecambe but no pub!
Enjoy!


----------

